# اقتراح: زيادة عدد الصور في الموضوع



## !! MR.BeBo !! (14 أغسطس 2014)

سلام ونعمه 


حبيت اعمل موضوع مفيد .. "صور"
لكن معرفتش لان مش مسموح الا بـ 25 صوره
وانا شايف اني لو حبيت انسق موضوع 
ومثلا اضيف صور وكمان صور للتنسيق زي الفواصل
مش هقدر اضيف موضوع ..!!
ممكن يكون العدد اكبر شويه ؟


ربنا يبارككم ​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (16 أغسطس 2014)

لا حياة لمن تنادي ..!!


----------



## My Rock (16 أغسطس 2014)

ممكن تكمل الموضوع وبقية الصور في رد مباشر في الموضوع؟


----------



## peace_86 (16 أغسطس 2014)

*صحيح ..
أنا أتفق مع حبيبنا الروك ..

المواضيع الطويلة يفضل لتقسم لأجزاء ..
يعني بدل ماتحط 30 صورة في البوست الواحد .. قسمهم على ثلاثة ..
يعني اكتب الموضوع وجزءها لثلاثة أو أربعة حتى يسهل على القارئ قراءته ..*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (16 أغسطس 2014)

العدد المحدود 25لو وضعت 12 صوره فاصل بين كل صوره لتنسيق الموضوع
يبقي هضع 10 صور في الموضوع او في كل رد ؟!


----------



## peace_86 (16 أغسطس 2014)

*ايوا عادي..
أهم شي ان الفكرة توصل ..
سواءاً كتبتهم برد واحد أو قسمتهم لأكثر من رد ..*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أغسطس 2014)

بالمره عايزين نزود مساحه الصور في مركز الرفع اكتر من نص ميجا​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (17 أغسطس 2014)

خلاص تمام كده ..


----------

